# * NUNEZ***MOONROOF * INTALLATION**



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

RAFA NUNEZ, HE DO A REAL GOOD JOB, WORKING ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS IS BEEN WORKING FOR LONG TIME SIZE 1976,TO NOW 2009, NOW HIS ADD ON LRM.CALL HIM CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508 I POST SOME PICT.. LATER...


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB, WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SIZE  1976,TO NOW  2009, NOW  HIS  ADD  ON  LRM.CALL HIM  CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16169640
> *
> *


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB,( WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SIZE  1976,TO NOW  2009, NOW  HIS  ADD  ON  LRM.CALL HIM  CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB, WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SINZE  1976,TO NOW  2009!!SEE  HIS  ADD.  ON  L.R.M.CALL HIM  / CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *



PROFESIONAL''


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB, WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SIZE  1976,TO NOW  2009, NOW  HIS  ADD  ON  LRM.CALL HIM  CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
VERRY GOOD WORK


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

does he do rag tops


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Jan 10 2010, 11:55 PM~16251293
> *does he do rag tops
> *





> ```
> [COLOR=blue] call the  number 323-564-3444- 323-833-5508
> ```


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB, WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SIZE  1976,TO NOW  2009, NOW  HIS  ADD  ON  LRM.CALL HIM  CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16161405
> *RAFA  NUNEZ, HE  DO  A REAL GOOD  JOB, WORKING  ..MOONROOF INTALLATION, HIS  IS  BEEN  WORKING  FOR  LONG TIME  SIZE  1976,TO NOW  2009, NOW  HIS  ADD  ON  LRM.CALL HIM  CALL/ CELL* 323-833-5508-** 323-833-5508  I POST  SOME PICT.. LATER...
> *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

these dudes do great work ,but this topic is a fail , no pics :uh:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 21 2010, 05:52 PM~16680120
> * these dudes do great work ,but this topic is a fail , no pics  :uh:
> *


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

Good work installing 37,38,40,41,42,&44ich roofs los nunez in south gate ca (323) 833-5508


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Apr 8 2010, 01:53 AM~17131731
> *Good work installing 37,38,40,41,42,&44ich roofs los nunez in south gate ca (323) 833-5508
> *


good work.. both Juan and his daddy installed a 38' in my T-bird.


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

Pics??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17138902
> *Pics??
> *


x2


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

x3 Ill get some pic soon, but if you need pic LOWRIDER MAG FEB 2010 lowrider 'TANNING SALON' sunroof install TECH page 88 you See Mr DON Rafael my old man & me juan NUNEZ. I got 35'37'38'40'41'42'44's installed the old the fashion way


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 8 2010, 06:57 AM~17132450
> *good work.. both Juan and his daddy installed a 38' in my T-bird.
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I need a 42 or a 44 in my 62 how much :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 14 2010, 10:28 PM~17198233
> *I need a 42 or a 44 in my 62 how much  :biggrin:
> *


x2 im still waiting on you to come do mine


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

they did my riv...thanks again juan and rafa


----------



## jaime83linc (Jun 21, 2009)

i have a 83 markVI 42 inch moonroof do u guys know where to get the weather stripping front and rear


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

What size for a 96 Caprice? 42?

Price installed?

Do you guys fix the headliner and everything to make it look nice?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

just installed 42 in a 77 mc..


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

and a 42 in 66 on friday in Torrence MR Ralph


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

and 1 more in Phenix.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP JUAN :thumbsup:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@May 31 2010, 11:38 PM~17661212
> *just installed 42 in a 77 mc..
> *


How much did the job come out to?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE WHAT'S UP JUAN


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16680120
> * these dudes do great work ,but this topic is a fail , no pics  :uh:
> *


a 42 on my 75 impala

























on my old monte a 42 too

















and a 42 on my 71 impala

















good work!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

How much for a 42 or 44 on a 77 monte carlo?


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top !!!!!!!! whats up juan


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR A 44 ON A ROADMASTER


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE FROM DEVOTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

still need mine done juan


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here go these fotos, of a Moonroof Installation that Rafa, & Juan came to do at our shop.. These Kats, have their work down to a science, excellent work, at a great price, we are very pleased, and would highly recommend this father and son team any day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

How Much For a 44' on a 77' Monte ??
Very Intrested  :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: WASSUP JUAN!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

was up need mine done hit me up thanks


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

It looks good, i need a moonroof. p.m. sent.


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]
Here are the guys in work on my 62 installing a 44". Didn't get many pics, went to lunch and west coast choppers, came back and they were about done, QUICK...







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i guess the big question is....HOW MUCH??????


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 20 2010, 02:39 PM~18861561
> *i guess the big question is....HOW MUCH??????
> *


X2


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP DOGGIE WAS UP WITH THE CADDY DID U END UP PAINTING IT YET ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Prices? :squint:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

To The Top!


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

great work they did my monte today very friendly and knowledgable his work is second to none ill post sum pics later


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

WHAT'S THE PRICING???


----------



## oc-stranger (Oct 22, 2009)

they did my 76-cap which had a double roof, got a good price.
sorry having problems down loading pics.
if some one can explain the process on how yo down load pics,
i will show the pics


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oc-stranger_@Nov 21 2010, 02:37 AM~19122892
> *they did my 76-cap which had a double roof, got a good price.
> sorry having problems down loading pics.
> if some one can explain the process on how yo down load pics,
> ...


ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS DOWNLOAD PICS. TO YOUR COMPUTER, THEN HIT THE IMAGE UPLOADER UNDERNEATH, THE CLICKABLE SMILIES, THEN BROWSE, THREW YOUR PICTURES, PICK AND CLICK.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 20 2010, 11:57 PM~19122353
> *WHAT'S THE PRICING???
> *


give him a call and ask


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP JUAN HIT ME UP HOMIE FOR MY HEADLINER LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

so does anyone know what they charge for a moon roof ?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

good guys and good work 

FOE FOE


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

38ich moonroof with headliner and gold glass panle.


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

S10 Blazer install.


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt for the nunez did clean work on my 63 gracias


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

jaun thanx for coming by and taken out my sunroof...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 17 2011, 05:35 AM~19618019
> *jaun thanx for coming by and taken out my sunroof...
> 
> 
> *


pics please


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

I was wondering if you could help me out. How do i measure a moonroof to know whether its a 42 inch or a 44 inch. Wat are they suppose to measure? Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 12 2011, 09:59 PM~19581404
> *38ich moonroof with headliner and gold glass panle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

How much for a 40" sunroof installed in a 82 cutlass?


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the car up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. Thanks!!


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know what size moonroof comes on a 84' Eldorado


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 21 2011, 05:06 PM~19661541
> *I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the car up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. Thanks!!
> *



I did the same thing!... Should I cut roof skin of also?


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 21 2011, 05:06 PM~19661541
> *I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the car up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. Thanks!!
> *



I did the same thing!... Should I cut roof skin of also?


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 14 2011, 05:24 PM~19870059
> *I did the same thing!... Should I cut roof skin of also?
> *


Yes cut the roof skin too!!!


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

How long dose it take for them to install the sunroof? And what's the price?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 16 2011, 10:31 AM~19883194
> *How long dose it take for them to install the sunroof? And what's the price?
> *


 they do have a phone number listed , some people dont check pms and topics , they do things "oldschool" like use phones :biggrin:


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

I called and left messages but I haven't heard anything back and it's been over a week now


----------



## MANNYS (Jan 13, 2011)

they do good work.. i couldnt find any one to fix my sunroof.. but they did put another one in cuz i allready had one in it they do real good wrk and it all depends what they are going to put in your car if u want one hit em up .. i will recommed them ... thanks again guys


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

I just wana say to anyone here if your thinking of gettin a roof done to do it with these guys here they really do an amazing job i still can belive how its done but its crazy heres my ride getting done up.....  



































































:0 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



i"ll post up more tomorrow with roof installed


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

What Up Juan... Liz over at Chino's Dreamwork Customs, Hope you guys are doing good bro... :biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

brett said:


> these dudes do great work ,but this topic is a fail , no pics :uh:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Theyre putting mine on my 64 today. Cant wait.:yes:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

My 42" done this past weekend on my 65 by Los Nunez old school moonroofs


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

I couldn't be happier with the install, the flange is perfect as is the opperation of the moonroof. I would highly recommend these guys to anyone looking to have a roof installed.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WUT UP JUAN! BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## GFK602 (Aug 24, 2009)

Spoke with Juan today over the phone about doing my 44" moonroof on my '62 Impala SS. Sounds like I found the right guy even though I live in PHX. He sounds very passionate about what he does and was able to give me a lot of info I didn't know. Thanks Juan, I hope to be trailering my bucket out to Cali real soon!

Q


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

GFK602 said:


> Spoke with Juan today over the phone about doing my 44" moonroof on my '62 Impala SS. Sounds like I found the right guy even though I live in PHX. He sounds very passionate about what he does and was able to give me a lot of info I didn't know. Thanks Juan, I hope to be trailering my bucket out to Cali real soon!
> 
> Q


bro yeah he is on point gets the job done had him do a 44 on my box caprice fast turn around


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

PLEASE !!!! Show some pics of the roof taken apart and how to install seals grease tracks.....How to remove/reinstall trim and polish trim. Im on the Eastcoast had to find an installer or anybody who can restore My 44 before install.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> PLEASE !!!! Show some pics of the roof taken apart and how to install seals grease tracks.....How to remove/reinstall trim and polish trim. Im on the Eastcoast had to find an installer or anybody who can restore My 44 before install.


Its all nuts n bolts. I forgot how mine came apart but after i did it i thought it was easy...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> Its all nuts n bolts. I forgot how mine came apart but after i did it i thought it was easy...


I tore it down ,right cable and guide bad , found one for $50....You are right Lonestar it is a very simple mechanism. I want to polish the trim around the glass, and get new seals for it too.


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

I had a tool made to install My 44 Moon..... Its for sale when Im done with it !


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

need to have them restore my moonroof before i have them install it on my 78....


----------

